# Home screen hopes



## Smegmus Magnus (Sep 20, 2011)

Howdy,

...this is just a quick, and hopefully easy to answer, question:

Now that I am using Swype Pad, I have no need for multiple homescreens. Although it shouldn't matter to someone in sound mental state, I am not that person, and it is annoying to me that when using Swype Pad there is a tendency for my homescreen to slide to the alternate screens (as evidenced by the highlit lines at the bottom).

Does anyone have any knowledge of an app, or method, that will freeze my default homescreen, thus disallowing this aggravating phenomenon.

Thank you.


----------



## typhoone (Oct 8, 2011)

Use a launcher that allows editing if the number of home screens. I want to saw adw launcher does.


----------



## Smegmus Magnus (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for the tip; I'll check it out.


----------



## eraursls1984 (Sep 21, 2011)

I like Go launcher and Launcher Pro


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

using D3blurr3D with Go launcher or any other home replacements will do the trick


----------

